# Matthew 18:34 - How much should the bad servant pa



## cupotea (Nov 7, 2006)

18:34 And his lord was wroth, and delivered him to the tormentors, till he should pay all that was due unto him. 

Some one gave his interpretation, that the evil servant should pay back an hundred pence, i/o ten thousand talents before he could be released, and he said he reached this conclusion by analysizing the Greek text.

Is it so? "due unto him", unto his lord or onto his fellowservant?

Since Greek is Greek to me, could anyone clarify this issue for me?

Thanks.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 8, 2006)

armourbearer said:


> The parable does not intend to teach what the unforgiving servant needed to do in order to escape the tormentors. The word "till" in ver. 34 does not indicate a future point of time at which the servant will be released. The purpose of the parable is simply to convey how small a thing it is to forgive our brother in comparison to what God has forgiven us, and therefore how unnatural to begrudge him his small faults against us when God has been so bountiful in pardoning our great transgressions. The amounts of money which the Lord uses provide another element to the main scope of the parable: and that is, that the ten thousand talents were unpayable, whereas the hundred pence could have been repaid in a short time if the servant had have shown a little patience.



Thank you Rev.Winzer, I agree with what you said here.

The point of my question is, could reading the original Greek leads to the conclusion that Matthew 18:34 means that the evil servant would have to pay back the small sum?

More input will be highly appreciated.


----------

